# Cedar Plank Coho



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 22, 2015)

Nothing fancy. Acquired a nice fillet of Coho. Tail half for dinner other half for gravalax makings. Simple seasoning, salt, cracked pepper, garlic, fresh dill and lemons.













22197816608_b0ccae50f3_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 22, 2015


















22385518255_d27ec3fd54_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 22, 2015


















22385525975_caa85d792f_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 22, 2015


















22359538456_443b121398_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 22, 2015


















21764431593_e5a0900ab1_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 22, 2015






Yumm!


----------



## humdinger (Oct 22, 2015)

Looks good! Did you smoke it or just grill?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 22, 2015)

Humdinger said:


> Looks good! Did you smoke it or just grill?



Thank you. In a way yes it got smoke. The cedar plank chars on the bottom and gives off smoke. Adds a very nice flavor to the salmon.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 22, 2015)

Yum indeed. I was eyeing some coho too.


----------



## tropics (Oct 22, 2015)

Case how does that much Dill, play on the taste?

It does look good mouth waters 

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 22, 2015)

atomicsmoke said:


> Yum indeed. I was eyeing some coho too.


Thank you!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 22, 2015)

tropics said:


> Case how does that much Dill, play on the taste?
> 
> It does look good mouth waters
> 
> Richie


Thank you Richie!

The dill flavor is really mild even though there is a ton of it on there. I do this with other fish too. When I cook whole fish I'll stuff the cavity with dill, garlic, onion, and lemons. Super good.


----------



## msuiceman (Oct 22, 2015)

dang that looks good! dill and salmon/trout go together like peas and carrots. that's a lot like how I do my cedar planking. also, nice looking fillet!


----------



## cmayna (Oct 22, 2015)

Cedar planked Salmon on the grill is one of my favorite ways to help reduce my Salmon inventory.  Nice job Case.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 22, 2015)

MSUICEMAN said:


> dang that looks good! dill and salmon/trout go together like peas and carrots. that's a lot like how I do my cedar planking. also, nice looking fillet!



One of my favorite meals is salmon or trout, with peas and rice!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 22, 2015)

cmayna said:


> Cedar planked Salmon on the grill is one of my favorite ways to help reduce my Salmon inventory.  Nice job Case.



Thanks Craig! I used to have the problem you do! 

Waiting for your gravalax finale! Mines going to be ready tomorrow for eating and hitting the smoker!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 22, 2015)

cmayna said:


> Cedar planked Salmon on the grill is one of my favorite ways to help reduce my Salmon inventory.  Nice job Case.


West coast problems.


----------



## msuiceman (Oct 22, 2015)

used to be a great lakes problem too, but in the last decade our salmon fishery has really taken a hit.... up until last year lake Michigan remained really good fishing, but even that is now suffering the baitfish crash fate. hopefully, eventually, it bounces back.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 22, 2015)

atomicsmoke said:


> West coast problems.



Left Coast, Left Coast. [emoji]128512[/emoji]


----------



## tc fish bum (Oct 23, 2015)

green envy!!!! this year in northern mi is a joke for a coho/king run I got 3 in the 5 times I hit the river. gonna have to make a west coast steeley run this spring just to get some fish on my fly rod again. nice job on the planks. again envy


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 23, 2015)

tc fish bum said:


> green envy!!!! this year in northern mi is a joke for a coho/king run I got 3 in the 5 times I hit the river. gonna have to make a west coast steeley run this spring just to get some fish on my fly rod again. nice job on the planks. again envy



Thanks. Wish I'd caught some this year too.

The ocean run this year sucked off of Oregon. The fall river run was good though.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 23, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Left Coast, Left Coast. [emoji]128512[/emoji]


Don't think Dave sees it that way. LOL


----------



## driedstick (Oct 23, 2015)

Wow DS looks like you nailed that one I am not a big fish eater but I think I may have had a bite of that. 

Nice Job

DS


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 23, 2015)

driedstick said:


> Wow DS looks like you nailed that one I am not a big fish eater but I think I may have had a bite of that.
> 
> Nice Job
> 
> DS


Thanks DS! I don't eat as much fish as I used to. Pretty much lived on fish when I lived at the coast. I have a hard time buying fish and eating it. Got spoiled on fresh.


----------



## disco (Oct 24, 2015)

That is a very nice looking salmon. Great!

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 22, 2015)

Nothing fancy. Acquired a nice fillet of Coho. Tail half for dinner other half for gravalax makings. Simple seasoning, salt, cracked pepper, garlic, fresh dill and lemons.













22197816608_b0ccae50f3_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 22, 2015


















22385518255_d27ec3fd54_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 22, 2015


















22385525975_caa85d792f_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 22, 2015


















22359538456_443b121398_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 22, 2015


















21764431593_e5a0900ab1_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 22, 2015






Yumm!


----------



## humdinger (Oct 22, 2015)

Looks good! Did you smoke it or just grill?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 22, 2015)

Humdinger said:


> Looks good! Did you smoke it or just grill?



Thank you. In a way yes it got smoke. The cedar plank chars on the bottom and gives off smoke. Adds a very nice flavor to the salmon.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 22, 2015)

Yum indeed. I was eyeing some coho too.


----------



## tropics (Oct 22, 2015)

Case how does that much Dill, play on the taste?

It does look good mouth waters 

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 22, 2015)

atomicsmoke said:


> Yum indeed. I was eyeing some coho too.


Thank you!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 22, 2015)

tropics said:


> Case how does that much Dill, play on the taste?
> 
> It does look good mouth waters
> 
> Richie


Thank you Richie!

The dill flavor is really mild even though there is a ton of it on there. I do this with other fish too. When I cook whole fish I'll stuff the cavity with dill, garlic, onion, and lemons. Super good.


----------



## msuiceman (Oct 22, 2015)

dang that looks good! dill and salmon/trout go together like peas and carrots. that's a lot like how I do my cedar planking. also, nice looking fillet!


----------



## cmayna (Oct 22, 2015)

Cedar planked Salmon on the grill is one of my favorite ways to help reduce my Salmon inventory.  Nice job Case.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 22, 2015)

MSUICEMAN said:


> dang that looks good! dill and salmon/trout go together like peas and carrots. that's a lot like how I do my cedar planking. also, nice looking fillet!



One of my favorite meals is salmon or trout, with peas and rice!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 22, 2015)

cmayna said:


> Cedar planked Salmon on the grill is one of my favorite ways to help reduce my Salmon inventory.  Nice job Case.



Thanks Craig! I used to have the problem you do! 

Waiting for your gravalax finale! Mines going to be ready tomorrow for eating and hitting the smoker!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 22, 2015)

cmayna said:


> Cedar planked Salmon on the grill is one of my favorite ways to help reduce my Salmon inventory.  Nice job Case.


West coast problems.


----------



## msuiceman (Oct 22, 2015)

used to be a great lakes problem too, but in the last decade our salmon fishery has really taken a hit.... up until last year lake Michigan remained really good fishing, but even that is now suffering the baitfish crash fate. hopefully, eventually, it bounces back.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 22, 2015)

atomicsmoke said:


> West coast problems.



Left Coast, Left Coast. [emoji]128512[/emoji]


----------



## tc fish bum (Oct 23, 2015)

green envy!!!! this year in northern mi is a joke for a coho/king run I got 3 in the 5 times I hit the river. gonna have to make a west coast steeley run this spring just to get some fish on my fly rod again. nice job on the planks. again envy


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 23, 2015)

tc fish bum said:


> green envy!!!! this year in northern mi is a joke for a coho/king run I got 3 in the 5 times I hit the river. gonna have to make a west coast steeley run this spring just to get some fish on my fly rod again. nice job on the planks. again envy



Thanks. Wish I'd caught some this year too.

The ocean run this year sucked off of Oregon. The fall river run was good though.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 23, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Left Coast, Left Coast. [emoji]128512[/emoji]


Don't think Dave sees it that way. LOL


----------



## driedstick (Oct 23, 2015)

Wow DS looks like you nailed that one I am not a big fish eater but I think I may have had a bite of that. 

Nice Job

DS


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 23, 2015)

driedstick said:


> Wow DS looks like you nailed that one I am not a big fish eater but I think I may have had a bite of that.
> 
> Nice Job
> 
> DS


Thanks DS! I don't eat as much fish as I used to. Pretty much lived on fish when I lived at the coast. I have a hard time buying fish and eating it. Got spoiled on fresh.


----------



## disco (Oct 24, 2015)

That is a very nice looking salmon. Great!

Disco


----------

